

Inside Venice's Secession Movement - gobears
http://www.mises.org/daily/6759/Inside-Venices-Secession-Movement#.U4O8T0YIkXo.twitter

======
cma
Rich landowners of centuries old tourist landmark that is essentially a
natural resource want to condense the tourism revenues onto their bank
accounts by diluting out mainlanders. Big surprise: secessionist movements
often arise in oil and mineral rich regions of larger states; in this case it
just isn't a natural resource, but it may as well be.

------
gotofritz
They are a bunch of racist scumbags.

~~~
Executor
What are you talking about?

------
benatkin
Would their leader be a Doge?

